# Tegus and swimming



## VenomVipe (Apr 29, 2009)

Can tegus swim well in like a pool( supervised carefuly) kinda like that one video on youtube I think titled monitor in pool part 1 and 2. I know they dont get that big but dont you guys a tegu could swim in a saltwater pool. If any of you have pools do you think you get some footage of that? In Bert's article on agama, He says they can swim and stay under for long periods. What do you think bobby?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 29, 2009)

They can swim for a bit but they aren't very well built for it. I personally wouldn't put them in a pool, just buy a kiddie pool for like $10.99, throw it out somewhere flat, fill it up with the hose and give it like 25 mins in the sun. Should be warm enough then for a tegu to swim in.

Spencer


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree with doing that first, I can only imagine what the chlorine in a pool would do to a tegu


----------



## homer (Apr 29, 2009)

ColdThirst said:


> I agree with doing that first, I can only imagine what the chlorine in a pool would do to a tegu



yea me too, except he said a salf water pool, which might not be bad


----------



## i0r (Apr 30, 2009)

Unless you over exaggerate with the chlorine in your pool it won't harm the tegu. That being of course because the tegu probably won't like to be in it for too long. If how ever it stays in it or goes under for 30 min regularly it could have a negative effect.
And Spence....they are pretty well built for swimming, as long as they are in good shape and not obese. Sadly i never got the chance to record it. But Juancha use to launch herself into my pool(30x18ft) and do a couple of lengths then get out. She loves it and sometimes she keeps getting in and out of the pool. You should see how she swims....it's simply amazing and you don't think that a robust animal like that can swim good.....but i tell you she's so graceful in the water....simply amazing. She never stayed under though. Will try to record it next season.


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 30, 2009)

I've let my young Tegu swim in my larger fish tanks a few times. She doesn't seem to enjoy swiming, but does seem to like standing on decor with her head poking out...

I also have a 300 gal Rubbermaid Tub which I've put on an angle with a few inches of water in the lower end. She does laps around the endge of the tub and often 'rests' in the shallow sloping water.

So the conclusion to my very limited experience with one Tegu is that they like to be in shallow water, but aren't real comfortable if their feet can't touch the bottom...

Although it seems others have had different experiences... I can only conclude that different Tegus will have different opinions/desires...


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 30, 2009)

where did you get a 300 gallon rubbermaid? thats MASSIVE!


----------



## crimsonrazac (May 1, 2009)

alewis0890 said:


> where did you get a 300 gallon rubbermaid? thats MASSIVE!


I think he means rubbermaid stock tank. I have seen up to around 1000 gallons.


----------



## Toby_H (May 3, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay_10551_10001_28499_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs ... ue&cFlag=1</a><!-- m -->

I've used it off and on over the years as in indoor fish pond... Most recently it's stored in the back yard and serves as my Tegu's outdoor enclosure...

I think their intended use is as a horse troft... Getting much bigger than 300 gallons puts you in the kiddy pools more so than horse trofts


----------



## VenomVipe (May 5, 2009)

It amazes me that tegus are good swimmers and have rounded tail rather than a flat one. I wonder they do it.


----------

